# Il libro che è sul tavolo è molto interessante



## mikasa_90

Ciao
Vorrei tradurre questa frase:

1)Il libro che è sul tavolo è molto interessante

1)Carte, ca este pe la masa, este foarte interesanta.


----------



## Deea

Una piccola correzione:
Cartea, care este pe masã, este foarte interesantã.


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie Andrea


----------



## Deea

_*Non c'è di che*_


----------

